# In search of a 20 inch rear S2



## Bike boys (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello,

it’s been a while since I have posted but recently I purchased a 1969 Stingray. It has a different rear rim but it has a mint nobby schwinn tire on the back.
Do any of you have a decent s2 rim? It does not need to be mint. This bike will be ridden often. Thank you.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 10, 2020)

Riders dont come cheap, everyone looking there are some on ebay way over priced. I chose to buy a S-2 hoop and a vintage RB-2 hub im going to have it built for my 68' you should post in wanted section to get real results. It may be an item you will have to pay up for. Good luck


----------



## olevince (Nov 11, 2020)

Pm sent


----------

